# Neuaufbau eines Lapierre Tecnic 20 Lite



## nosaint77 (5. Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich eine Weile die lokalen Anzeigen für Kinderräder verfolgt hatte, hat sich jetzt ein Lapierre Tecnic 20 Lite aus dem Einheitsbrei hervorgetan:









So wie es dasteht wiegt es satte 12,1kg. Herstellerangabe ist mit 11,3kg angegeben und haut auch hin, wenn man die Teile abmontiert die ersatzlos wegfallen. Das sind Umwerfer, Schaltgriff für Umwerfer, Schutzbleche, Ständer, Tacho:





Weiter demontiert kamen dann die echten Negativhighlights zum Vorschein: eine 2fach-Kurbel mit 1kg die auch noch 140mm Kurbellänge hat, ein Lenker mit 0,5kg und der Laufradsatz der inkl. Reifen, Schläuche und Kassette wiegt 3,5kg. Unglaublich das diese Bike mal für 300€ verkauft wurde.

Das Rahmengewicht (inkl. Lagerbuchsen vom Steuesatz) dann erfreulich gering:





Mit ein bisschen Glück hab ich also für 65€ einen brauchbaren Rahmen ergattert. Da meine Tochter noch ca. 5cm Beinlänge zulegen muss, kann ich den Neuaufbau ohne Zeitdruck angehen. So wie ich mich kenn, kann es dann aber auch ganz schnell gehen


----------



## giant_r (5. Februar 2017)

der rahmen ist gewichtsmaessig echt ok.
viel spass beim neuaufbau, ist auf jedenfall
aboniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (10. Februar 2017)

Will mich mal als LRS-Bauer versuchen und hab mir folgende Komponenten für ein 20“ Felgenbremsen-LRS ausgeguckt:

Ryde Zac Pro 19-406 36h
Novatec Road light HR 130, 36h (gibt es nicht als 18h)
Novatec x-light Road VR 100 18h
Speichen Sapim Laser
Nippel Sapim Alu

Dachte an diese Art von einspeichen: http://www.63xc.com/jameslee/18spokes.htm

Passt da so?


----------



## Linipupini (10. Februar 2017)

Hast du schon die LRS Teile?
Ich habe hier auch noch paar 20" Brocken rumfliegen. LX Naben, neue Speichen und Felgen. VR ist schon eingespeicht, HR muss noch.
Wenn Interesse melde dich.
Meikel


----------



## kc85 (11. Februar 2017)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Dachte an diese Art von einspeichen: http://www.63xc.com/jameslee/18spokes.htm
> 
> Passt da so?



Das kommt hauptsächlich auf die ausgewählte Speichenlänge an. Der Rest ist reine Geschmackssache.

kc85


----------



## nosaint77 (11. Februar 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Das kommt hauptsächlich auf die ausgewählte Speichenlänge an. Der Rest ist reine Geschmackssache.



Ok, dann beschäftige ich mal mit dem Speichenrechner. IMHO muss ich einmal für radiale Einspeichung kalkulieren, wovon ich dann 6 Speichen pro LR brauche. Aber wie füttere ich den Speichenrechner, damit er mir die Länge der restlichen 12 Speichen ermittelt? Benutze übrigens den Spokomat.


----------



## Roelof (11. Februar 2017)

Hat der Rahmen hinten eine Einbaubreite von 130mm und nicht etwa 135mm?


----------



## kc85 (11. Februar 2017)

Für die restlichen 12 Speichen müsstes du im Spokomat m.M.n. 4-fach gekreuzt auswählen.

Den Hinweis von Roelof würde ich auch unbedingt beachten (war mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen). Aktuelle Lapierre 20'' haben zumindest eine 135mm-Schraubkranznabe (KT-A 12R: http://www.ktgroup.net/pro.php?m=d&pid=39&cid=37&f=21) verbaut.

kc85


----------



## nosaint77 (11. Februar 2017)

130mm, das Bike ist laut Vorbesitzer ca. 6 Jahre alt.


----------



## nosaint77 (11. Februar 2017)

Dank cbert80 hab ich heute die rechte (kettenblattseitige) Innenlagerschale einfach mal "rechts herum" aufgeschraubt. War fest überzeugt, da müsste es ein Rechtsgewinde sein, aber wegen der Präzession ist es doch ganz anders. Schon wieder ne Weile her wo ich sowas aus dem Effeff wusste 

Das Rahmengewicht ist nun bei 1519gr mit den Lagerschalen vom Steuersatz angelangt. 

Beim putzen hab ich noch was entdeckt:


----------



## MS1980 (12. Februar 2017)

Mit der Handwäsche is klar aber die anderen zeichen sind ja echt witzig ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (1. Oktober 2017)

So, meiner Tochter wird das 16“-Kinderbike langsam zu klein, also muss Papa endlich mal in die Puschen kommen. Hab das exotische Speichenbild "Krähenfuß" verworfen und klassisch radial eingespeicht und die 1.Komponenten am Rahmen verbaut. Als ich das Bike in dem Zustand meiner Tochter zeigte, kam die lapidare Frage ob da noch ein Ständer dran kommt  Das Argument das es dann über 7kg wiegt wollte nicht so recht funktionieren


----------



## kc85 (1. Oktober 2017)

Meine Mädels haben am 20er und am 24er auch auf einen Ständer gepocht. Haben sie bekommen. Dafür waren/sind die Räder während und am Ende der Nutzung dann erfreulich unvermackt (Wiederverkauf), weil immer ordentlich abgeparkt. Gewicht ist nicht alles. 

Am 26er mault die Große auch immer mal wieder, dass so ein Ständer schon super wäre ... Bis jetzt konnte ich sie davon abhalten. 

kc85


----------



## Roelof (1. Oktober 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> ...Gewicht ist nicht alles...


Ketzer, Ketzer!


----------



## kc85 (1. Oktober 2017)

Er hat Jehova gesagt ... 

kc85


----------



## track94 (2. Oktober 2017)

kc85 schrieb:


> Meine Mädels haben am 20er und am 24er auch auf einen Ständer gepocht. Haben sie bekommen. Dafür waren/sind die Räder während und am Ende der Nutzung dann erfreulich unvermackt (Wiederverkauf), weil immer ordentlich abgeparkt. Gewicht ist nicht alles.
> 
> Am 26er mault die Große auch immer mal wieder, dass so ein Ständer schon super wäre ... Bis jetzt konnte ich sie davon abhalten.
> 
> kc85


 
Ja weniger Macken 

Wo bitte gibts die Otternasen


----------



## nosaint77 (4. November 2017)

Bin gerade genervt von der 9fach wo ich verbauen wollte. Trotz guter Kettenlinie ist es Nähe kleinsten oder größten Kettenblatt ein Gerassel ohne Ende und sauber eingestellt bekomme ich es auch nicht (Trigger war mal zerlegt, jetzt schaltet der nur noch 8 Gänge). Die Bedienkräfte sind recht hoch, aber das wusste ich vorher. 

Überlege nun ob ich es mit einem SRAM 9fach Drehgriff versuche, oder gleich komplett auf Shimano 10fach mit Schalthebel oder SRAM 8fach mit Drehgriff wechsel. Soll ich eher ne kleinere Bandbreite bei den Kassetten nehmen? aktuell sind es 11-32, was ein kurzer Käfig eigentlich schaffen sollte. Aber durch 20" ist der Abstand Nabe zuf halt u Kurbel kurz und Kettenschräglauf bei einem größten Ritzel von 32 oder mehr schnell suboptimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (4. November 2017)

Wir hatten am 20er Cube 8-fach mit 11-32 montiert, kombiniert mit einem 32T-Kettenblatt. Das lief immer blitzsauber und die Anzahl der Gänge war in der Regel völlig ausreichend.

kc85


----------



## KIV (4. November 2017)

Bei 9fach kannste problemlos den Anschlag im Schaltwerk so verstellen, dass das kleinste Ritzel blockiert ist.
Die Kids pedalieren ja problemlos hohe Frequenzen und die Gelenke freuen sich über eine geringere Entfaltung (?) in der max Übersetzung. 

Bis 24" hab ich Trigger verbaut, da erschien mir die Bedienung 'intuitiver'. Hat immer gut funktioniert und die Schaltgeschwindigkeit hat mich oft wirklich beeindruckt.


----------



## nosaint77 (4. November 2017)

Ich hab die Tuning-Alu-Umlenkröllchen demontiert und die Originale eingebaut, läuft mit weniger Gerassel. Der Trigger hat leider nur noch 8fach. Macht sich so bemerkbar, dass das 2.kleinste Ritzel übersprungen wird und eben ein Klick weniger als nötig. KIV, danke für den Tipp... werde es mal versuchen. Ist eigentlich ein 9fach X.0 Drehgriff leichter schaltbar? Gäbe es noch neu zu kaufen...


----------



## nosaint77 (26. März 2018)

Problem mit der Schaltung gelöst, hab einen neuen x.o drehgriff verbaut. Gutes Wetter wurde vorhergesagt und somit letztes we Endspurt angesagt. 

1.Probefahrt von meiner Tochter geglückt:













Tag drauf gleich mal 20km und 120hm mitgefahren. Jetzt will sie in Zwift ne Kindergruppe gründen


----------



## joglo (27. März 2018)

Schönes Bike! Was ist dass denn für eine Kurbel?


----------



## nosaint77 (27. März 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Was ist dass denn für eine Kurbel?



Eine alte 3fach shimano Lx, gekürzt auf 130mm. Kettenblatt hab ich von aliexpress.


----------

